# Top 3 Best Target Slingshots



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

I know this is fairly personal and subjective but what are people's thoughts on the best target slingshots made thus far. I've heard mention of the Tinker Deer Kill (which I have on order) and the Hathcock Target Sniper (which I'm considering trying) but what are your top 3?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's a really hard question. I've never shot the Hathcock Target sniper well but I shoot the Ranger really well. I usually shoot a SPS. But I shoot a Hammermil Hunter really well too. So it just depends on the shooter. Some people shoot a natural really good.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

4WDX said:


> I know this is fairly personal and subjective but what are people's thoughts on the best target slingshots made thus far. I've heard mention of the Tinker Deer Kill (which I have on order) and the Hathcock Target Sniper (which I'm considering trying) but what are your top 3?


The answers to that *cannot* be defined with one SS as categorically "the best". It is the indian not the arrow issue.


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

I appreciate that, but what are your recommendations?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Scout.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

4WDX, I'll take a stab at this but understand this is just from what I have experienced. Yours may vary greatly under the same conditions but here it is.

My number one; Simple Shot Scout Gen II. It's very high quality, comfortable, accurate and probably the number one slingshot on the market for versatility. You can easily shoot bands or tubes in many configurations. If I could only have one SS the Scout would be my pick.

Now here is where it gets difficult because as time goes on and the more I shoot the better of a shot I become and the better I become aware of what works for me. That means lots of target time. No way around it. Knowing that I prefer TTF (through the frame) shooting I am able to go into a "Style" dedicated SS for me ie a solely TTF type frame strictly for tubes or strictly for flat bands or both. You may find you prefer OTT (over the top) shooting so it might be different for you. Seeing you have just over 31 posts here I am going to assume you are a relative novice and these recommendations are made with that thought in mind.

I have the Hathcock Target Sniper and I personally don't like the frame. I feel like I'm finger wrestling Andre the Giant every time I shoot it and I have big hands and my model is the SMALL size. Now, I know of a lot of guys on this forum that love that frame. But it's hard to make a wise decision of what to buy when first getting into SS shooting or getting back into SS shooting because until you have the shooting experience to know what it is that you need for the way YOU shoot, it is tough to know what to buy.

I'd say stick with the more utilitarian styles for your first couple of frames. I hope you are not thinking "BORING" when I say that because there are some great SS's in that category. The Scout is a great SS in this category because you can try virtually every style of shooting with it alone because it is so versatile and flexible in the many ways a person can band it up. Plus the flip clip system just works so well and it is inexpensive. Double bonus. Did I mention customer service? Awesome! I have two Scouts one that is always banded up with tubes and the other one always with flat bands. I use them both a lot even now that I have so many others. The Scout remains one of my main Go To SS's. You will also be able to decide whether you like flat bands or tubes better and not need another slingshot to try them on. You can decide all that stuff from what you learn from using the Scout II. And with the flip clips, you don't have to tie your bands/tubes on.

Once you know what style of shooting works for you then try something like a Tyton frame from Metro. He offers it with flat bands or tubes and OTT and TTF so it too is versatile and one of my personal favourites for small ammo up to 3/8 inch.

Truth be told, there are so many good SS's out there to choose from I'd stay with a really good SS like the Scout for the first year of steady shooting. By then you will have developed your own style and can base your SS shopping on what you need to fill that style. You will end up just like all the rest of us with multiple SS frames over time. Don't rush it. Put in the target time and develop your skill. Then make the buying decision of something better based on your shooting experience rather than "image" or "marketing" or 'finger grooves" or whatever. You will then know what YOU need. Or think you need until you see the next pretty frame LOL

What Rayshot said above is very true. There is no one "Best" across the board. And how accurate a SS is is WAY more about the shooter than what the shooter is shooting with! Find yourself a treefork and slap some rubber on it and go have some fun. The skill will come with practice and once that happens you can buy what you think is going to work for you.


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

Teach said:


> 4WDX, I'll take a stab at this but understand this is just from what I have experienced. Yours may vary greatly under the same conditions but here it is.
> 
> My number one; Simple Shot Scout Gen II. It's very high quality, comfortable, accurate and probably the number one slingshot on the market for versatility. You can easily shoot bands or tubes in many configurations. If I could only have one SS the Scout would be my pick.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great reply, Teach, just what I was looking for. Yes, I understand you can't get around practise and that's the same with any sport but it's good to get some pointers so you don't order frames that really aren't suitable to a relative beginner. Thanks again, spot on!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

4WDX said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > 4WDX, I'll take a stab at this but understand this is just from what I have experienced. Yours may vary greatly under the same conditions but here it is.
> ...


My pleasure.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well in my opinion~it is not the slingshot..that is a insrument used for your pleasure of shooting..There are Hundred's of designs & makes*

*It is the person..that has to learn the curve of the slingshot he or she is trying to shoot.....All the slingshot is a extention of your arm..*

*Pick a slingshot that feels good to hold..work with it ..learn how it shoots..stay with that shooter..yes even a band change or pouch *

*you will have to learn all over again...different tapers of the bands or tubes used....Each person has to learn for there own usage..*

*Some one can tell you ar talk about the basic's to you.....But It really comes down to practice..practice..practice....*

*As for my self I shot 4 different times a day & every day just to kill soda pop cans & I am 71yrs old...So Best to ya*

*The best slingshot is the one you have in your hand *

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *Well in my opinion~it is not the slingshot..that is a insrument used for your pleasure of shooting..There are Hundred's of designs & makes*
> 
> *It is the person..that has to learn the curve of the slingshot he or she is trying to shoot.....All the slingshot is a extention of your arm..*
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------

